# Seredyn



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

I was just wondering if there are any tolerance issues with taing Seredyn daily rather than on an as need basis? Anyone used it in this way in the past, did it work in providing relief all day rather than for a couple of hours when required?


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

I once took Seredyn (just the one capsule) every day for seven days and by the seventh day I didn't feel anything from it. It was as if I'd not taken it. Of course, I could have started taking two capsules, but I didn't like the way it made me feel anyway because of the Valerian in it, so I abandoned the idea of Seredyn


----------

